# Who uses IPads in their Ambulance?



## MMM Medic11 (Feb 16, 2016)

Alright, so our squad is looking in to getting IPads for each of our four ambulances.  Is anyone currently using IPads or heard anything about them?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes. We use them. Active 911 for dispatch and iPCR for charting. It's okay. It's nice to have a charger that fits my phone too.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 16, 2016)

What are these iPad things that you are talking about. They sound like some futuristic device that is worn as glasses. In all seriousness one of the neighboring counties uses them. They seem to like them, but there were the normal rollout issues, with them not working properly but that I imagine has been worked out. Haven't seen them recently as I've not had many transports off base to interact with them.


----------



## MMM Medic11 (Feb 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Yes. We use them. Active 911 for dispatch and iPCR for charting. It's okay. It's nice to have a charger that fits my phone too.


Thanks! We currently use EMS Charts and are going to use sync pad but we have active 911 for dispatch.  What don't you like about them or would change?


----------



## MMM Medic11 (Feb 16, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> What are these iPad things that you are talking about. They sound like some futuristic device that is worn as glasses. In all seriousness one of the neighboring counties uses them. They seem to like them, but there were the normal rollout issues, with them not working properly but that I imagine has been worked out. Haven't seen them recently as I've not had many transports off base to interact with them.


Hahaha...yeah they are pretty fancy.  What do you use?


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 16, 2016)

A piece of paper


----------



## MMM Medic11 (Feb 16, 2016)

That's what we use now.  My fear is they will be to big and bulky and another thing to carry but we will see.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2016)

MMM Medic11 said:


> Thanks! We currently use EMS Charts and are going to use sync pad but we have active 911 for dispatch.  What don't you like about them or would change?



Honestly? Nothing. They're fine. Easy to use and work without an issue. Compared to the POS Toughpads I used in DE, these are a blessing.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2016)

We use them for our community paramedic program. Active911 for mapping, ESO for charting (finally got the update last month), and we have the ability to collect payment from patients using a square. Even with a rugged case they are still waaaaay cheaper than a toughbook. The ambulances currently use Motion tablets which are alright but super durable. Also cheaper than toughbooks.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 16, 2016)

At my last FD we used iPads. On the ambulance almost exclusively for the ePCR software, and it worked pretty well. The department was smart enough to buy protective cases, though about the only time they left the ambulance was to go with you into the hospital. The software was the great part though, open it up and it showed a blank form, formated almost exactly like the paper forms, tap on a section and that part would blow up to fit the screen and you would put in all the info, tap a button and go back to the form and see all your changes now on it, so it was about as close to filling out the paper form as I've seen an ePCR get. Kinda wish we still had them at my current service lol (though the Toughbooks and ePCR on those aren't the worse I've seen and is still fairly simple, I've seen some really complicated e forms out there)


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 17, 2016)

MDT and ePRF are based on CareMonX customised for our locality by Valentia Technologies and run on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1" with 4G


----------

